# Elite or Expert



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

I’m relatively new to biking. I bought a Specialized Sirrus sport 2 yrs ago for health reasons and I have gotten the bug for riding sense. I’m looking to upgrade and was looking at the Roubaix Elite which has great reviews. However I find that if the reviewer tried the Expert they always choose the Expert over the Elite. With a $1400 difference I couldn’t really find any other comments other than lighter and better ride. My question, is the bike that much better over the Elite to justify the price spread. Yes next level up on components and latest graphite but is that the only reason to justify getting it?


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

i personally think that the elite is one of the better deals in biking right now... solid components, good frame... I see no reason for the average joe biker to ~need~ something that approaches 3500 bucks but I certainly understand the desire for such a toy


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bonz50 said:


> i personally think that the elite is one of the better deals in biking right now... solid components, good frame... I see no reason for the average joe biker to ~need~ something that approaches 3500 bucks but I certainly understand the desire for such a toy


I tend to agree with this. While there's always something 'better' (read, more expensive) there comes a point of diminishing returns, and realistically a $2k~ road bike is all the majority of us will ever need (I said _need_, not _want_).  

As far as CF grade is concerned, when you consider that the current 'low end' offerings by Specialized were mid-level a couple of short years back, the Tarmac and Roubaix Elites are fairly high performance and pretty good deals. IMO/E as you go up the CF ladder what you get is stiffer and lighter frames with 'real world' results being a slightly better climber. I'm not so sure the bikes are more comfortable, but opinions vary on that.

Only you can answer the question "is the $1,400 justified". If possible, ride both back to back with the same tire pressures, then decide.


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input. That was the way I was heading but thought I should ask others more experienced than I. I Have two more questions maybe you can help me with. 1st are the stock wheels they come with good enough or should I upgrade to something better and 2nd when I googled for the cheapest price I could find the Roubaix Pro out of Indonesia for around $2300 from 3 different companies plus shipping. Are these just as good as what I would buy in the US? It seems that at that price say $2,600 shipping included would be a great deal. More than I currently need in a bike at my level but top end would last me a long time before I would need to look to upgrade.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

3700 is a lot. that's four g's with tax. nice bike, no doubt, fully specd with the ultegra kit. but big money. 

i wouldnt go so far as to say the elite is just as nice, the comp looks more the part to me..


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

*No tax*

Were I live no tax so the price is the price.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Wheels and other.*

IMO ride the wheels that come with the bike. If they break then they are under warranty. Later on think about a better tire or a better wheel. Secondly I would never try to buy a Specialized from Indo. For one dealers are not supposed to ship Specialized bikes and secondly its probably a scam. Its nice to buy local and build a relationship with your LBS. If you have problems then they should go to bat for you with Specialized. The Roubaix Expert 2011 is discounted around here from $3600 down to $3200 normally. Local chain had them for $2880 on New Years Day. I expect to see the lower price again at their April sale.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The stock wheelset is built from generic alloy hubs and Mavic CXP22 rims. They're not light, but are a proven design that'll last you, so stick with them till they need replacing. 

If I understand your question re: the Indonesian bikes correctly, Specialized requires that their bikes be purchased 'in store', so they can't be shipped to you. If OTOH you're located there, I'd say compare the specs. There's a chance that Specialized has different naming conventions for models in particular regions.


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm going with a local bike shop here and was Leary of the price and location. Thanks


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

the expert is nice nice nice i agree, but for me, three g thirty five hundred is still plenty.

as far as the wheels go, i have kicked stock wheels twice and both times have been shocked at the improvements in performance and quality after the upgrades. the mavic 22's are heavy, man, maybe they felt that way because the easton 90's i replaced them with weighed so much less, but man, new wheels basically mean a new bike. i mean, if i did have the three g's and was thinking specialized i would go doug's way and find an expert. but for the 2800, cool. i tell you, though, the fulcrums 


would give me pause...


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

imho, the only significant different between the elite and the comp is the wheelset... I think the apex group is good enough as to not be a consideration if you want the 105 comp, however, if you want a comp the best deal is the Rival Comp... better group than the 105 imo for the same price... if you stick with 105, might as well save the cash and get the expert and put a few pennies away for when you need a new set of wheels and do a real upgrade to the wheelset... i agree with easyride about fulcrums though, good wheels and reasonable price... you can get the fulcrum 5's for $250ish if you don't mind left over 2010 models...


----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm going to be ordering the Comp w/ Rival in the next couple weeks. Some of the differences that are compelling to me between the Comp & Elite (besides Apex vs. Rival): better seatpost, better saddle, better bars. I am bringing my Ksyrium Elites from my current bike, so the wheelset is moot to me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MattG42C said:


> I'm going to be ordering the Comp w/ Rival in the next couple weeks. Some of the differences that are compelling to me between the *Comp & Elite *(besides Apex vs. Rival): better seatpost, better saddle, better bars. I am bringing my Ksyrium Elites from my current bike, so the wheelset is moot to me.


Between these choices, I'd also add the upgraded crankset on the Comp since it uses SRAM's GXP outboard bearing system as opposed to their Powerspline (IMO a variation of ISIS) - essentially a generation behind.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

but once again we get into the whole "is it worth it" argument... upgraded components, great, short of being a pro cyclist, could any of us actually detect a performance difference or advantage that could be tangibly measured?? I'm betting real money that the answer is no... the OP admits being new to cycling, unless money grows on trees for him/her there is simply not a greater amount of pleasure or performance between an elite and even an sworks bike that anyone but the most experienced cyclists would appreciate...

I will stick to my guns sayin the Elite is still one of the best values in cycling... 98% of the performance for a quarter of the cost of the top tier bikes... if you need that extra 2% of performance you need to be sponsored...


----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree 100% that the Elite is an awesome bike, and an awesome value. In fact, it is the only Roubaix SL2 I have ridden... I used it to decide if I wanted to go with a new bike at all, and SRAM in particular. (I currently have a 2005 Roubaix Elite.)

To me personally, the extra few hundred to get the Comp is worth it, but I would definitely not dissuade anyone against the Elite... especially since I think the carbon black Elite looks awesome (and better than the Comp Rival IMHO).


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks everone for the inputs. I'm going to go with the Elite and in a few years down the road re-look at my level of riding and see what I should do.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

good. 

dont forget you can upgrade wheels sooner than a few years. the mavic hubs are ok for a bit, but easton 70 turn that sram elite into one mean racing machine

now get out and ride!! lol good luck have fun


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rroark1 said:


> Thanks everone for the inputs. I'm going to go with the Elite and in a few years down the road re-look at my level of riding and see what I should do.


I had a feeling that my last post was going to be misconstrued, so let me clarify. 

I'm not waffling and now saying that the OP should upgrade to a higher model. Conversely, I still believe he should stick with the Elite and also agree with bonz50's post on the 98% versus 2% performance gain.

What I was responding to was Matt's assessment of the Comp over the Elite. Factually, the crankset _is_ an upgrade, so I added that assessment. I didn't mean to imply that the Elites crankset was in some way bad, it isn't. Nor did I intend to cloud this issue for the OP (or any other posters) so now.. hopefully... the record is set straight.  

OP: I agree that you should go with the Elite. It's a great bike for the money and will serve you well for many years. I ride about 6K miles annually and would buy one in a heartbeat, without concern.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

*Elite or expert*



rroark1 said:


> Thanks everone for the inputs. I'm going to go with the Elite and in a few years down the road re-look at my level of riding and see what I should do.


Good call- I bought a 2009 Roubaix elite for £1350 (reduced from £1500 ) 

The Comp was £1700 and the only real difference is it had slightly better wheels than the Elite

So I bought a set of Roval Fusee wheels for £200 in a sale, which are normally fitted to the high end roubaix expert

So for £1500 total I have a bike which is lighter than the comp with better wheels, better looking, nicer to ride......and cost me the RRP of Elite










What's not to like.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

that's kinda the nice thing about the elite... a wonderful bike to get riding on, right out of the box... and the frame and components are worth taking the time to upgrade things if/when they wear out... taco a wheel?? no prob get a new set, not a new bike... bust a rear derail. in a fall? no prob, time to upgrade... iirc, with apex components if you replace the derails they are direct swaps for rival/force/red, no need to upgrade shifters or brakes at the same time... just replace what you break... beautiful


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Glad I found this site and group. It's nice to be able to throw out question and get good advice and opinions back. I hope as I get more into this and become more knowledgeable I can pass along just as good advice to others.


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Wheels*

The LBS I'm using said they would sell me a second set of wheels last year Falcrum 3 racing for $450 for summer riding for the Elite. Someone else order them for an Elite and then changed their mind. Everything I've been reading said that was a good deal?


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

fulcrum makes a nice wheel a the 3's are a wheelset... at that price, a pretty good deal for new...


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

I could wait on them but at that price and as I have the funds now will pick them up before my honey finds another use. lol


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rroark1 said:


> I could wait on them but at that price and as I have the funds now will pick them up before my honey finds another use. lol


That's a good price and IMO they are a quality wheelset. 

My one caveat would be that rider weight should be considered when contemplating low spoke count wheels. These are 21 rear, 16 front, so IMO if you go much above 160 lbs., take a pass.


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for that bit of info. I'm running heay at them moment 183, and when I lose the extra I only plan on getting down to 170. What would you recomend for those weights ranges?


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

Soul Wheels http://bikesoul.com

Rol Wheels http://rolwheels.com

both pretty high quality wheels at reasonable prices...

edit to add - some will chime in with plenty of others as well... there are a ton of options out there


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

easton 90 sl maybe?


some low opinions of fulcrums out there


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rroark1 said:


> Thanks for that bit of info. I'm running heay at them moment 183, and when I lose the extra I only plan on getting down to 170. What would you recomend for those weights ranges?


For your weight range, I think the Easton EA-70's are a good price/ performance compromise. 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26447

That link is just a FYI. I'm not suggesting the site (or the price) is exceptional.

Just a thought, but I don't think a spare wheelset is essential right now. You could get the bike and (at your leisure) shop for a better wheelset. Keep in mind that (generally speaking) the lower the wheel weight and spoke count, the less durable the wheelset is apt to be. It's best to strike a balance, like these Easton's.


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.co...lackset-race-11-wheel-set-1490g-/prod_34.html


----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm running Mavic Ksyrium Elites, and while I'm currently 191, I was pushing 220 last year... zero problems, no truing necessary, and those are low-spoke wheels (imho); so I would take the rims on a case-by-case basis personally.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MattG42C said:


> I'm running Mavic Ksyrium Elites, and while I'm currently 191, I was pushing 220 last year... zero problems, no truing necessary, and those are low-spoke wheels (imho); so I would take the rims on a case-by-case basis personally.


The fact that manufacturers of low spoke wheelsets have recommended maximum weights runs counter to your belief and (generally speaking) should be adhered to. But I do agree that a combination of factors such as rim strength, an individuals style of riding and road conditions factor into the equation.

IMO, the problem with testing the limits of any product means that you're exposing yourself to an increased possibility of failure. In the case of wheelsets, besides the safety related aspects, there's also the fact that the manufacturer may not honor their warranty.


----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

For the Mavic Ksyriums, a quick search on their site and user manual - I can't find any maximum weight recommendation. I'm not saying it doesn't exist, and certainly you don't want to be unwise about over-stressing wheels, as the result of being wrong could be disastrous. But if manufacturers limited their products' potential market just to cyclists under 160 lbs, I would think their sales would suffer.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

If it was me, I would pull the trigger on the Fulcrum wheels. I know someone who has ridden them for a year and he fluctates between 190 and 200pound with no issues. At 183 you are well within the tolerances. If your a casual rider and not racing then even better. Besides, if you find that they aren't compatible with your riding style, sell them and you will come close to even...

Here is what Fulcrum says about their wheels on their website

. What are the weight limits of the wheels? Where can I find the weight limits allowed by the wheels? 
All Fulcrum wheels are constructed to meet the highest standards of resistance and durability. If you weigh over 109 kg/240 lbs we advise you not to use this product. Non compliance with this warning can damage the product irreversibly. If you weigh 82 kg/180 lbs or more, you must be especially vigilant and have your bicycle inspected more frequently (than someone weighing less than 82 kg/180 lbs). Check with your mechanic to discuss whether the wheels you selected are suitable for your use, and to determine the frequency of inspections. Using tires with a larger diameter and a frame that respects the standards will help to increase the lifetime of the wheels.

In a month or so after you lose the three pounds and drop below 180, you'll be fine


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for your advice, I know they very from person to person but it does help to get conflicting opinion. This group is great and is helping me learn a lot.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There's beginning to be an argument on technicalities here. 

With the ongoing emphasis on the part of both consumers and manufacturers to minimize bike weights, common sense dictates that heavier riders need to choose products that will not only suite their intended purposes, but do so _safely_ for the lifecycle of the product(s). And the more the products limits are tested, the less durable they're apt to be. 

Everyone has to make their own decisions, but a number of manufacturers of bikes as well as components DO have weight limits on their products, and for good reason. And yes, it does limit their intended markets, but that IMO reflects a good business practice considering there's a safety factor involved.

I've offered my opinions here. If a weight loss of 200~g's is that important to riders in the 180 range that they'll go with light weight, low spoke count wheels, that's their choice.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

2Slo4U said:


> If it was me, I would pull the trigger on the Fulcrum wheels. I know someone who has ridden them for a year and he fluctates between 190 and 200pound with no issues. At 183 you are well within the tolerances. If your a casual rider and not racing then even better. Besides, if you find that they aren't compatible with your riding style, sell them and you will come close to even...
> 
> Here is what Fulcrum says about their wheels on their website
> 
> ...


Couldn't that be construed as testing the products limits of durability? And that's advice based on a 180 lb. rider.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> There's beginning to be an argument on technicalities here.
> 
> With the ongoing emphasis on the part of both consumers and manufacturers to minimize bike weights, common sense dictates that heavier riders need to choose products that will not only suite their intended purposes, but do so _safely_ for the lifecycle of the product(s). And the more the products limits are tested, the less durable they're apt to be.
> 
> ...


I weight 235lbs and my Rovals are rated fine for riders up to 250lbs according to the handbook. Before someone says it, yes I should be 50lbs lighter- but I still appreciate the benefit of a nice wheelset


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

carrock said:


> I weight 235lbs and my Rovals are rated fine for riders up to 250lbs according to the handbook. Before someone says it, yes I should be 50lbs lighter- but I still appreciate the benefit of a nice wheelset


The point isn't that one rider is heavier than another, or that a Clydesdales _only_ choices are boat anchors for wheels. It's that they choose products appropriately which, if your wheels are rated at 250 lbs., given your current weight, you're fine.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> Couldn't that be construed as testing the products limits of durability? And that's advice based on a 180 lb. rider.



PJ352 -- you have the utmost respect from me as you contribute greatly to this forum with your product knowledge and information. I'm just voicing my opinion when you tell the OP to stay away from a set of wheels based on his weight of 183. Especially since Fulcrum posts the limit at 240 lbs. There is a lot of ???'s when you start talking about weights. What is the weight limit based on? A 30 lb bike, 25 lb bike, 20 lb bike, or a 15 lb bike? It's crazy...not to mention dealing with marketing BS, etc

To the OP -- The price on the Fulcrums are a great price. What I failed to ask or comment on is what type of ride quality are you looking for in a wheelset? I currently have Shimano's 7850 CL wheelset on my bike ( I fluctuate between 173 and 185 depending upon the time of season and how much traveling for work I do) and I love the wheels -- smooth and compliant. I also had Mavic's Ksyrium SL SSC's. Had them for five years before switching to the 7850's (no problems at my weight) and they are stiff and difficult to manage in windy conditions. Both of them are low spoke count wheelsets. I would imagine the Fulcrums are similar to the Mavic in ride characteristics (stiff) and would be tough to handle in windy conditions due to the bladed spokes.

I just bought my wife a base model Ruby and based on what I have learned about wheels, I am putting Shimano's RS80 wheelset on her bike.http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38244.. These are under $440 shipped and I figure I will drop close to two pounds off her bike. This is my third wheelset order from CRC and haven't had any issues. $450 will get you a good set of wheels regardless of what brand or where you buy!

First and foremost you should be looking at the ride characteristics you prefer....then decided which wheelset you want. Very similar process as to how you selected your Roubaix.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

2Slo4U said:


> PJ352 -- you have the utmost respect from me as you contribute greatly to this forum with your product knowledge and information. I'm just voicing my opinion when you tell the OP to stay away from a set of wheels based on his weight of 183. Especially since Fulcrum posts the limit at 240 lbs. There is a lot of ???'s when you start talking about weights. What is the weight limit based on? A 30 lb bike, 25 lb bike, 20 lb bike, or a 15 lb bike? It's crazy...not to mention dealing with marketing BS, etc
> 
> To the OP -- The price on the Fulcrums are a great price. What I failed to ask or comment on is what type of ride quality are you looking for in a wheelset? I currently have Shimano's 7850 CL wheelset on my bike ( I fluctuate between 173 and 185 depending upon the time of season and how much traveling for work I do) and I love the wheels -- smooth and compliant. I also had Mavic's Ksyrium SL SSC's. Had them for five years before switching to the 7850's (no problems at my weight) and they are stiff and difficult to manage in windy conditions. Both of them are low spoke count wheelsets. I would imagine the Fulcrums are similar to the Mavic in ride characteristics (stiff) and would be tough to handle in windy conditions due to the bladed spokes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the sentiments, they are appreciated, but my posts aren't related only to my product knowledge or info. I'm not quoting marketers, I'm offering opinions based on 25+ years of road riding experience. 

That said, I DO consider not only a riders weight and manufacturers recommendations, but also what I believe to be best practices. I agree that ridng style and types of roads/ conditions enter into this, but many new to the sport can't definitively provide that info, so advice can't be offered based on those factors.

As far as the Fulcrums are concerned, we'll just have to agree to disagree, but I credit you with showing objectivity in what you offered in your last post. The weight limit of 240 lbs. means that riders exceeding it shouldn't use the wheelset, but it also goes on to say that riders weighing 180 or more need to be "especially vigilant". To my way of thinking, that means the manufacturer sees that as notable stress on the wheelset. In light of that, I think there are better choices in the marketplace for riders in that weight range.

Lastly, while I think the RS-80's are a very nice wheelset, with spoke counts of 16/20 I would advise that (if interested) the OP contact Shimano for recommendations.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> The point isn't that one rider is heavier than another, or that a Clydesdales _only_ choices are boat anchors for wheels. It's that they choose products appropriately which, if your wheels are rated at 250 lbs., given your current weight, you're fine.


That's my point- there's a lot of people over 170 pounds scared to buy a set of light wheels- if the manufactureres rate a wheel at safe for 240 pounds, it's a safe bet they have built in a margin for error and they're probably safe for up to , say, 264 pounds.

If my wheels make the bike nicer to ride, I'm more likely to ride more and lose weight....at least, that's my justification


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

carrock said:


> That's my point- there's a lot of people over 170 pounds scared to buy a set of light wheels- if the manufactureres rate a wheel at safe for 240 pounds, it's a safe bet they have built in a margin for error and they're probably safe for up to , say, 264 pounds.
> 
> If my wheels make the bike nicer to ride, I'm more likely to ride more and lose weight....at least, that's my justification


As you might have guessed, our opinions differ on this. IMO if the manufacturer rates a wheel as safe for 240 pounds, the margin of error is_ already _calculated and the recommendation should be adhered to.

Just as a clarification; saying that light, low spoke wheels aren't the best choice for heavier riders is meant to be a general guideline and is generally true. As has been stated, a number of other factors enter into the equation, along with a consumers willingness to test the limits of a product.

As far as your justification goes... whatever works!! :thumbsup:


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

fwiw i run the easton 70's and 90 sl's....both are light and spin forever, the 70's have an aero profile, and look absolutely dynamite on my old e-5 frame, super super super aguri, the 90's did the same thing for my felt. the black red and white profile is sweet, man. not for nothing, the pups seem a little tougher than the 90's. after about eight thousand miles took a nyc pothole to ding em up, a deep and nasty phucker, trust me, and they went right back into true after waiting a week for replacement spokes

havent got many miles on the 90's, but they are definitely lighter and they roll nasty too. zero noise, i can almost hear them humming...the hubs are like butter. for the most part they seem pretty durable, i'm pretty big and have started pounding away, they keep wanting to run and roll, up the hill puff puff down the hill, on the straight, whatever, nice friggin wheels, man, really nice...

i think either way, if budget is tight and you cant get a big enough discount go 70, they are rock solid. but the 90's are nicer, lighter, and therefore, faster. and as far as durability, for me, anyway, they have already held up to some serious pounding...


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions and opinions. I bought the Elite and now I'm just waiting for it to stop pouring here so I can take it out for a spin. Yes I know you can ride in the rain and I have, I just prefer some of it is dry. lol
I'm sure I will have more question as I go along. Thanks again.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

pics???


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats, enjoy your new bike!! :thumbsup:

Yes, pics would be appreciated (once the rain lets up)


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I hope you enjoy your new bike as much as I'm enjoying my new Expert. They are both great bikes. And I'll third the request for pics.


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

View attachment 221474

Here is a Pic of my new bike. Taking it out today for my first ride on it....rain or shine.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

_Nice_ looking bike, enjoy the ride - hopefully in the dry!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

sweet bike! enjoy!


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

Want!!!!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice bike, Enjoy it!


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

It's been pooring here so no ride yet...hopefully this Wednesday is suppose to be a break for a day or two. Not sure if this is the right place to ask but was thinking about getting a good pair of glasses for riding as I never have had one....any suggestion on what might be a good choice?
I have been wearing saftey glasses since I started riding so nothing hits me in the eye. I didn't normal wear sunglasses even before I started riding so I have no knowledge about what is good for riding or what style of lens is good.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

I've always worn Oakleys, blades many years ago, then m-frames... a lot of folks swear by the tifosi brand available at Performance Bike (and other places I'm sure)... i will give them a try when my M's finally break...


----------



## rroark1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Just wanted to shoot a note to eveyone that helped me. I've been ridding my new Elite and love it. I can't believe the differenace in the feel and the ride. Thanks for the help.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rroark1 said:


> Just wanted to shoot a note to eveyone that helped me. *I've been ridding my new Elite and love it.* I can't believe the differenace in the feel and the ride. Thanks for the help.


That's what it's all about!! :thumbsup:


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

well done. :thumbsup:


----------

